# where to get a baby black tip reef shark?



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

asking for a friend, has a proper tank for one. anyone know? thanks in advance.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*what...........ure back*

hey doode how u doing hope all is well ,

carl....crayon.....wiseguy.....

those would be who I would msg other then that , big als since they bring them in for there display tanks


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

hey bro how's it going? hope everything is good! 

ya will do if i can't find a place to go too. 

also could go for a small banded cat shark. i remember seaumarine would have them or eggs all the time but seems like slim pickings lately.


----------



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

Ahh man. That is why I started reefing. Black tip.is my dream. But will never have the tank for it. What size tank is he putting it in? 
I would start with anyone that has access to distributors.


----------



## sohal tang (Oct 26, 2011)

*Big Al's all the way*

Big Al's all the way for that item...if they can't do it...Dragon Aquarium.

Tim


----------



## littletnklvr (Nov 1, 2010)

Flexin5 said:


> asking for a friend, has a proper tank for one. anyone know? thanks in advance.


 No one has a proper size tank for a black tip!! The tank Big Al's in Scarborough has there's in to small, unless your friend has a tank the same size as a public aquarium has that shark will have to be re-homed sooner then later and if no one can take it from them it will have to be euthanized, and with a tank that's too small it will not grow up physically and physiologically well! People need to start thinking about the fish instead of the wow factor, people over stock tanks and put large fish in little tanks all the time without thinking or caring about the welfare of the fish all they care about is how cool their tank looks, very sad! These are living creatures you wouldn't keep a dog in a closet it's whole life right, not trying to compare a dog to a fish but these are animals as well and we consider them our pets as well so we should take care of them as well as a cat or dog. Rant finished! Lol!


----------



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

I agree but it's also better in a closet then some f-tards shark fin soup. Lol. 

Plus there are some seriously large tanks out there. So you might be surprised.


----------



## aks72ca (Apr 19, 2014)

*Blacktip Sharks*

Leave them to the ocean....

We together as a responsible reefing community should educate as well as report to the authorities as this species of shark are soon to be endangered due to slow reproduction.

All sharks belong in the ocean and not in an home aquarium..


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

if that's the case then why do any of us have reef tanks? shouldn't all fish be in the ocean then? why do people keep birds in cages, or anything in the zoo? or any animal in captivity for that matter? 

not here for the fish police. his mind changed on the black tip and wants two bamboo cat sharks instead.


----------



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

IN MY OPINION 

in this day and age It's actually a good idea that we have fish coral,sharks and whatever else in captivity. Because the way our world is going and treat it we arent going to have reefs anymore in a couple years. us reefers will be needed to help save the reefs and oceans. We are God damn Heroes. Booyah 

Just stoking the fire. Lol


----------



## aks72ca (Apr 19, 2014)

*Blacktip Sharks - belong in the ocean*

Flexin5,

Bro, u missed the point completely that I tried making in my post.
Your friend will learn the hard way keeping sharks - bamboo need to be kept in a minimum 6ft or 8ft minimum 220 gal to 260 gal and chances are they would not do well being bottom dwelling...

Lets stop and think what kind of fish species we can keep in our systems.

Try a Blue Niger pair instead- will not be disappointed &#128530;

Hope we are good, no hard feelings... keep the peace

Neil


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

I've been in the water with 7'+ black tips. Does your friend live at Ripley's??


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

ya he does, his kitchen is in the kids playground.


----------

